# How was your second birth compared to your first?



## Domestic Goddess (Nov 20, 2001)

Hi all,

I'm expecting baby #2 the end of August. Just curiouse how your second birth was compared to your first.

Deb


----------



## gurumama (Oct 6, 2002)

ds1 18 hrs, water broke, pit, epidural

ds2 12 hrs, spontaneous labor, not hard until the last 1.5 hrs--pushed for about 20 minutes. natural. so much easier!

good luck,

mel


----------



## ChildoftheMoon (Apr 9, 2002)

dd1- 8 hrs.

dd2- 4 hrs. Things happened much faster the second time!

Second time around was much easier, still painful, of course! But dealing with the pain the second time was much easier, knew what to expect. I had dd2 at home, and for me, that really made labor easier, hospitals scare me. Pushing was a breeze the second time, I don't even remember consciously pushing.

Good luck with #2!


----------



## chicklet (Dec 23, 2002)

first time was terrifying - how much more can it hurt? Labor was slower because I was clenching with the pain.

second time was a breeze- I knew that if I just let go and let my body do it's thing, the labor wouldn't lag. I also knew how much pain to expect. The more pain, the closer you are to delivery.


----------



## khrisday (Mar 18, 2002)

the length of time was about the same (first was pitocin induced in hospital, second was natural homebirth), but the pushing was much easier- course she was much smaller.


----------



## Spooky Tuesday (Nov 23, 2001)

This all sounds good so far, thanks for the question!
I'm due w/ #2 in March, and after my first birth (51 hrs. total from beginning of regular cx, about 1 1/2 days harder labor) I'm totally looking forward to a shorter birth!


----------



## Envision (Dec 6, 2002)

My labour with dd#1







: was "easy" and I pushed twice and she was out. It was natural and I left thinking "what the heck to do woman complain about??" In between contraction I was talking and laughing...
It was in the hospital and was actually quite tramatic the last 15 minutes as the nurses were not listening and people were panicking because her heart beat was going down with each contraction...it was just out of control...but minus that, very easy...the whole labour time was 24 hrs.

THEN...with ds#2 I thought, "ok, it will be the same just shorter..." well it was shorter by 12 hours but active labour was horrible. I couldn't talk, walk or anything.
Once again I pushed twice and he was out...I was on a mission!!
He was a home birth and I am so happy I made that choice..I would have demanded drugs if I had been in the hospital...

Oils


----------



## Kirsten (Mar 19, 2002)

1st birth - in hospital with nurse midwife, no interventions, stayed home the first 14 hours (of 20 total). Pushed 2 hours, small tear. All in all very good. Walked a ton during labor - also drank a lot of water during labor.
2nd birth - out of hospital in a freestanding birth center with certified midwife, no interventions, stayed home the first 8 hours (of 10 total). Pushed for 14 minutes, small tear. The most incredible birth experience ever. I thought the first was great (compared to all my friends who had all the regular interventions and disrespectful doctors) but this one blew it away. Also walked a ton and drank water during labor. Would have eaten had I felt like it.
Expecting #3 in May. Home birth with same midwife practice from birth #2.
My advice - walk a lot during pregnancy, drink a lot of water during pregnancy, learn relaxation techniques, have a supportive dh, have a healthcare provider who is totally in sync with what you want - not just agrees to it but actually believes it is best. Only have people at your birth who you really WANT there! No mother or MIL or sister or friend just because they want to. Do nothing just because it is "policy" - I told the nurse in the hospital (first birth) to go ahead and photocopy a bunch of AMA (against medical advice) forms as I would be happy to sign 'em. I had a great birth in hospital with no IV, no epidural, no pitocin, no internal monitoring (I did agree to ONE 20 minute external strip when I first got there - as a goodwill gesture - and after that they were great about me refusing all other stuff - though when the 20 minutes was up I rang the bell and when they didn't come in two minutes, I took it off myself).
Good luck - I think the second (and third and fourth....) times are always easier as a baby has already paved the way once! Plus you have some experience.
Kirsten


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

First - at 9 days late, 2 gels, 10 days late, rupture of membranes and pitocin, epidural after 26 hours of labour, born 11 days late after about 33 hours labour.

Second - 4 days early, 17 hours, no drugs, at home. Definitely easier.


----------



## SagMom (Jan 15, 2002)

1st was at a cbc w/midwife--9hrs, no interventions. I was tense though, and couldn't relax which made it difficult.

2nd was 1hr 45 min. born at home. Mild cramping, didn't believe it was "real" labor until dd's head was in my hands.

3rd was 8 hrs born at home---no problems but it sure SEEMED like a long labor after #2!


----------



## guestmama9924 (Mar 16, 2002)

My first was an induction with epidural in hospital. 8 hour labor, 34 min of pushing
My second was a homebirth, spontaneous , 8 hour labor ,
32 min pushing
Both were 8 1/2 # girls!


----------



## mama2girls (Nov 19, 2002)

1st was total of 21 hours, pit after a stall out at 12 hours, epidural, pushed for over 2 hours, episiomoty, vaginal delivery of a 9 lb, 5 1/2 oz baby girl (or heavier, she pooped before they weighed her).

2nd was a happily induced early with pit, 7 hours of real labor pains after water was broken, epidural but I probably didn't need it (whoops! hindsight is 20/20), pushed for less than 15 minutes, 8 lbs, 4 oz baby girl (who was probably really 2 1/2 weeks early and not 1 1/2 like the dr. thought).

I'm feeling brave tonight, so if you want to read her birth story here it is: Mia's Story


----------



## glad2bemama (Jan 12, 2002)

Ummmm... I am thinking maybe I shouldn't answer...

1st was 55 and 1/2 hours of hard back labor with posterior baby boy delivered "sunny-side up" at 8 lbs. 4 oz. and 20 and 1/2" long. Oh and 3 hours of pushing, but truthfully, that was the easiest part.

It was actually a beautiful birth... he was born mid-Sunday morning to the sound of church bells.

2nd birth was 66 and 1/2 hours of posterior labor and 1 and 1/2 hours of pushing. This time I gave birth to a beautiful 9lb.9oz. and 22 and 1/2" baby boy!

However, I know that this is not the norm... I have back problems and am unable to carry my babies anything other than posterior. I even tried a waterbirth with my second, but the only way that they are able to turn is on hands and knees. He was born at home, also.

They were both beautiful births. Hard and long, but I would do them again in a second... I would just need to rest first


----------



## Lucky Charm (Nov 8, 2002)

1st babe, dd i was in labor 9 hrs, non medicated, hospital birth, pushed for 20 mins.

2nd babe, ds, labor was 4 hrs, epidural (i loved mine), pushed for 20 minutes, and he was 9lbs with a 15 inch head, 15 inch shoulders (which got stuck, so i tore big time, 4th degree?). but, he nursed like a champ, easy.

3rd babe, ds, i was in labor 2 hrs, pushed twice. (piece of cake!)

i can say that each time the pain was worse, but in a way easier, because i knew what to expect, kwim? and of course, i can do anything for a few hours, medicated or not. and by "a few hours" i do not mean 55 hrs, or a marathon like some of the other moms have experienced.

not all moms have hellish labors, and thankfully i was one of the lucky ones! if i ever have another baby, i am seriously considering home birth....i mean, if my last was only 2 hours, how long could my fourth be, right? and after reading about all the homebirths on MDC (my favorite place to lurk!), i am convinced "i can do it!". and i would love to do the tub thing...i had back labor with all three, so i am hoping this would help me like all the other moms have said....


----------



## IfMamaAintHappy (Apr 15, 2002)

Grace's labor was 16 hours long, my water broke to start labor, and she was born in a hospital with an OB. I had back labor, a 2 hour transition, and was coached on when to push once I hit 10 cm.

Grace's birth story is at:
http://birthstories.com/stories/1061.htm

Lily's labor lasted 3 hrs 40 minutes, I don't recall transition at all, no back labor, and I was not coached when to push, I just followed my body. Lily was born at home in a birthing tub. I had contractions off and on for about 3 weeks, nothing serious or very patterned, and had dilated and effaced a lot in those weeks.

Lily's birth story is at:
http://www.angelfire.com/journal2/waterlily0/index.html


----------



## TiredMommy (Nov 6, 2002)

Very, Very, VERY different! With my first daughter, I was induced and ended up being in labor for 17 1/2 hours.

With my 17 month old, I was 5 days early and from the time I thoght my water broke until the minute she was born was exactly 3 hours! Only about half an hour of hard labor. Almost did not make it to the hospital because I thought I had LOTS of time!

I'm due May 7th with my 3rd daughter and as soon as a contraction hits...I'm off to the hospital!! Not taking any chances this time!

Good Luck!


----------



## New Moon (Aug 4, 2002)

Baby #1- 12 hour induction, demerol, vacuum , episiotomy- YUCK! It was REALLY hard and really scary for me.
Baby #2- 9 hour lovely homebirth, more like 7 + hours of early labor (i was having fun!), one hour of active labor/transition in a birth tub (4cm-complete in one hour) and 11 mintues of pushing. A beautiful birth, I loved it








Blessings
new moon


----------

